# Ipad mini



## pbas400 (24 Septembre 2012)

bonjour

est ce que l'Ipad mini est toujours une rumeur réaliste ou un hoax ?

sinon je vais m'orienter vers le Nexus 7 et sa puce GPS intégré, pour voyager


----------



## Le Mascou (25 Septembre 2012)

Rumeur plus que réaliste, si tu peux attendre un peu (environ 1 mois) ca devrait peut etre valoir le coup


----------

